# Iceland outlaws circumcision



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

This one is interesting. I'm wondering if it would be better to allow the child a choice when they're able to make decisions as to whether they want this done, rather than doing it at birth. What do you guys think?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep bring back infections and health problems Great idea.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

I've never had an infection, I think it's barbaric and was used in the 40-50's to make doctors more $$$ $50 in the early 1950 time-period.

*Rancher*


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

Smitty901 said:


> Yep bring back infections and health problems Great idea.


You aren't destined for infections due to foreskin. God made humans, and he made us with foreskin. Kind of strange that we would absolutely HAVE to chop it off, don't you think? Sorry if you don't believe in God, but I just assume most people in USA do.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> I've never had an infection, I think it's barbaric and was used in the 40-50's to make doctors more $$$ $50 in the early 1950 time-period.
> 
> *Rancher*


As long as you keep proper hygiene to the "little head", that often overrides the the BIG one.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

healthyprepper said:


> You aren't destined for infections due to foreskin. God made humans, and he made us with foreskin. Kind of strange that we would absolutely HAVE to chop it off, don't you think? Sorry if you don't believe in God, but I just assume most people in USA do.


This is a troll account, but I will still address the fallacy in the logic presented.

I agree, God made humans, and God made males with foreskin.
God also called on Abraham to circumcise himself, all his slaves, all his servants, and all males within his household, as a covenant to God that his house and his life were in God's hands. This same law was handed down to all Jews as a sign of devotion to God.

So, if you wish to use the "God" reason, you must accept the full story that goes along with it.
God calls on his followers to be circumcised to show ownership to him.

If you don't wish to do it, that's fine. Just don't use the "God made us that way" line if you aren't willing to accept the rest of what God expects.

If you don't believe in God, that's fine too. Do whatever suits you.

No skin off my... back.
:vs_smirk:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you look carefully a lot of things like circumcision, avoiding some foods were good of us health wise.


----------



## healthyprepper (Feb 22, 2018)

So God made us imperfectly with the hopes that we would painfully eradicate his mistake for the next millions of years? Mhmm..sure buddy


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Back under the bridge, Troll.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We may have a new member here who is an expert on male genitalia and how it should look.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Whoohoo! I'm cool in God's eyes!

Uh, I mean, oh nevermind. Carry on.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

healthyprepper said:


> So God made us imperfectly with the hopes that we would painfully eradicate his mistake for the next millions of years? Mhmm..sure buddy


Tick...tick...tick...

Y'all know what that means...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> Tick...tick...tick...
> 
> Y'all know what that means...


You are Sean Hannity about ready to bring another bombshell?.....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You are Sean Hannity about ready to bring another bombshell?.....


Nope. I was counting down on this site before Hannity started it. 
Think he reads the board? :glasses:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Great! Now I’m thinking about penises!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Great! Now I'm thinking about penises!


Well, thanks for sharing. 
I'm thinking about you thinking about them. 
It's like a circle!:vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, thanks for sharing.
> I'm thinking about you thinking about them.
> It's like a circle!:vs_laugh:


I'm having a confusing year lol


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Perfect some chesse with that wine?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> We may have a new member here who is an expert on male genitalia and how it should look.


Just what we need, another expert......


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TG said:


> Great! Now I'm thinking about penises!


I........no wait, so there was .........no. There is just to much I can do with this statement so I think I will be good and just shut up. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Smart man! @Prepared One


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey world, just in case everyone wants to know, a part of me is missing too.........


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The muzzies circumcise their daughters. Yes Here too! See: Dearborn, Michigan
Confirms to me, Allah was one f'ed up dude.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 23, 2018)

healthyprepper said:


> This one is interesting. I'm wondering if it would be better to allow the child a choice when they're able to make decisions as to whether they want this done, rather than doing it at birth. What do you guys think?


Better for sex to have foreskin. I think let kids have the choice later in life.


----------



## mlhouse (Feb 22, 2018)

This is a strange topic, but I can't help but wonder if masturbating feels better one way or the other. Isn't the head of the penis where most of the nerve endings are, and so having the foreskin covering it up would reduce the pleasure?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dick with ears ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Great! Now I'm thinking about penises!


That's going in the sig line...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Who the hell is this new guy with three aliases?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This is a troll account, but I will still address the fallacy in the logic presented.
> 
> I agree, God made humans, and God made males with foreskin.
> God also called on Abraham to circumcise himself, all his slaves, all his servants, and all males within his household, as a covenant to God that his house and his life were in God's hands. This same law was handed down to all Jews as a sign of devotion to God.
> ...


True to the Jews and the Old Testament....but did Jesus demand your hood?

After further review of this thread I am weirded out by the new trifecta of bizarre. Moving on now :vs_closedeyes::vs_closedeyes::vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> That's going in the sig line...


Noooooo!!! hahaha


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

mlhouse said:


> This is a strange topic, but I can't help but wonder if masturbating feels better one way or the other. Isn't the head of the penis where most of the nerve endings are, and so having the foreskin covering it up would reduce the pleasure?


I think you have it backwards. It would be more sensitive.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Noooooo!!! hahaha


Your fault, Dear.


----------

